# Signature contest Dec. 06



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok this is the final voting process for the December sig contest here at TBT.

You may select 2 sigs that you think are worth of the title.

The prizes the winners get are

1st- special rank- 1000 forum bells- a slot in the soon to be made ultimate TBT sig gallery

2nd- runner up rank- 500 forum bells- and the sig will also be put in the gallery

3rd- 250 forum bells- and a place in the gallery

Let the voting start!

voting ends Dec. 30th

I am sorry JJ changed his entry right now, I am allowing it, but one person already voted, (and for JJ I might add)  so if you wish to change the vote tell me.  otherwise I'll just leave it as is.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Can we vote for ourselves?


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Can we vote for ourselves?


 Yes that is why I made it so you can vote for two people     
that way everyone shouldn't be only voting for themselves.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 21, 2006)

This is hard.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

The one above the MetaKnight sig doesn't even show up for me, and it's got three votes, it must be good! >_<

EDIT: Snap, now the one on top of MetaKnight isn't showin' up either! >_<
EDIT: Now JJ's showed up, but the one under it didnt, and the one above MetaKnight...*sigh*...nvm...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 21, 2006)

oh noes, for some reason mine is taking a really long time to load     

here, this might load faster:





http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/1016/banjosigzn0.png


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> The one above the MetaKnight sig doesn't even show up for me, and it's got three votes, it must be good! >_<
> 
> EDIT: Snap, now the one on top of MetaKnight isn't showin' up either! >_<
> EDIT: Now JJ's showed up, but the one under it didnt, and the one above MetaKnight...*sigh*...nvm...


 In reply to the message you left about my sig being my secret weapon in the last thread....


You can bet your mama it was my secret weapon. This was extremely hard and took a long time to do.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> The one above the MetaKnight sig doesn't even show up for me, and it's got three votes, it must be good! >_<
> 
> EDIT: Snap, now the one on top of MetaKnight isn't showin' up either! >_<
> EDIT: Now JJ's showed up, but the one under it didnt, and the one above MetaKnight...*sigh*...nvm...


In reply to the message you left about my sig being my secret weapon in the last thread....


You can bet your mama it was my secret weapon. This was extremely hard and took a long time to do. [/quote]
  			 LOL     

Edit: Maybe I wasn't supposed to say that :r


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> oh noes, for some reason mine is taking a really long time to load
> 
> here, this might load faster:
> 
> ...


 GAH! you made yours disappear for a while there....

I just changed it...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Dec 21, 2006)

Shadow Link made the best visually. JJ's was good but not that visualy appealing to me.


----------



## Tehthing (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow...I would have xcpected Fly to get alot  of votes.  i voted for JJ.  sorry guys, he's the  best.  But I would have voted for Fly if Jj didn't enter.


----------



## Nate (Dec 21, 2006)

Tehthing said:
			
		

> Wow...I would have xcpected Fly to get alot  of votes.  i voted for JJ.  sorry guys, he's the  best.  But I would have voted for Fly if Jj didn't enter.


 JJ's is better. Plus mine's like a 5 minute scap, so I don't care. xD


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

Umm a reminder... you get to vote for 2 if you haven't already voted now....   
-_-			 

anyway so far looks like we hve the first 2 already a ways ahead, 3rd is still up for grabs though.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Umm a reminder... you get to vote for 2 if you haven't already voted now....   
-_-
> 
> anyway so far looks like we hve the first 2 already a ways ahead, 3rd is still up for grabs though.


 Nah, I don't even think third is still up for grabs.

(btw, when's the next contest?    			 )


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Shadow ]
> Thanks man


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 theres only a one vote difference from 3rd and me... (and sporge)


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah that is what I meant... there are some people who probably haven't been on yet today, because of maybe...school.  so there is still a chance, Ugg I feel i should have just stuck with my Vaati sig though, I made the Majora one just yesterday.


----------



## Monkey09 (Dec 21, 2006)

I voted for Zero's and Shadowlinks i also liked Zeldafreaks though all of them are very good.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

Well so far Shadowlinks is in the lead with 8
JJ's is close behind with 7
then is  OddCrazyMe's with 4 
and after that there are several with 3 votes, (Mine, Zeldafreak's, Dragonflamez's, and Zero's)

So the first two places appear to be duking it out while third is held onto by a single vote!


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey, I could have thrown the ac-daddy of my sigs at you guys, but I didnt. I gambled on something new.
And it didnt pay off.....stupid saving. There shouldnt be that box around my sig...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 21, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Hey, I could have thrown the ac-daddy of my sigs at you guys, but I didnt. I gambled on something new.
> And it didnt pay off.....stupid saving. There shouldnt be that box around my sig...


 the background is transparent in firefox, but not IE...


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

@DF did you try saving it as a gif?

I too wish I entered my favoite of the old sigs now....it wasn't even really old, it was from December...

@ZF  Ohhhh that is why I don't  notice a box...just another reason why firefox is better


----------



## Nate (Dec 21, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Hey, I could have thrown the ac-daddy of my sigs at you guys, but I didnt. I gambled on something new.
> And it didnt pay off.....stupid saving. There shouldnt be that box around my sig...


 There isn't a box around your sig, it's transperent.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2006)

Meh...I can see it.
And I should have used an oldie....ah well.
I'll pay someone to vote for me. Me wants 3rd place.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 21, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Meh...I can see it.
> And I should have used an oldie....ah well.
> I'll pay someone to vote for me. Me wants 3rd place.


 me wants 3rd place >:[


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

I will not allow payoffs, and neither will any admin....unless they want another bunny war........ MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 21, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I will not allow payoffs, and neither will any admin....unless they want another bunny war........ MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 I remember the bunny war... It ended with a spam thread of 1000 posts XD


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> The one above the MetaKnight sig doesn't even show up for me, and it's got three votes, it must be good! >_<
> 
> EDIT: Snap, now the one on top of MetaKnight isn't showin' up either! >_<
> EDIT: Now JJ's showed up, but the one under it didnt, and the one above MetaKnight...*sigh*...nvm...


here (and for anyone else who cant see it):

http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/6535/temp2wz4.png


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 21, 2006)

*sigh* Well, I guess I'll start trying to get better and get ready for the next contest whenever it is..


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2006)

Lolz, next contest I'm not holding back. I'm going all over this sig-land.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2006)

So is this gonna end when everyone votes, or in a set time limit?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 21, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Lolz, next contest I'm not holding back. I'm going all over this sig-land.


 Great, between you and JJ I have no chance of winning anymore (and shadowlink now )


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

Well I was going to end it at the end of the month....but I think I'll end it when there really isn't anymore voting or talk over it, latest end of the month.

Anyhoo I will make many sigs and save the best of them for the next contest ;p


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Well I was going to end it at the end of the month....but I think I'll end it when there really isn't anymore voting or talk over it, latest end of the month.
> 
> Anyhoo I will make many sigs and save the best of them for the next contest ;p


 Meh, I havent realy made a sig in forever. After awhile, you run out of things to render.
I think I might go the Pokemon route. There's lots of interesting things you can do with them...


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, some Paint users are the best spriters I've ever seen.
You know ZachsterPoke? Best spriter I've even seen, and he's a paint user.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well for spriting, yes paint is great for it, but anything non pixilated gets really hard to work with in paint...


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2006)

Crud, OCM is beating me...
Come on...must beat him...


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like spriting with paint, too. I used to have a sprite comic, actually.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

NOOOO now ZF and OCM.....I like the Majora sig I made, the text was hard to get just right like that....


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2006)

Lolz, I used to use Paint, but never for sigs. My first sig ever was actually made for someone else...and its terrible. I'll never post it.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Crap, only 7. I need more!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Well Shadow, looks like you've won...

The votes arent changing much now...


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2006)

*Throws a funnel cake at everybody*
Vote for me!


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

Now i feel left behind at 3...    
:'(


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Dang...I must not be good or something.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Dang...I must not be good or something.


 I like yours, but it is simple, not too hard to make one like it.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> TERRY16389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought mine was more simple than his.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Well Shadow, looks like you've won...
> 
> The votes arent changing much now...


 It closes at the end of the month so no worries.  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ehh I thought theyt were about the same exchanging a wave for wind... but that is just me...


YES I HAVE 4 VOTES,...... NOOO Odd got more now....:'( so close!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (Whens the next contest...    			 ?)


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

Well next month of course...I think they will be do on the 20th again only of january this time around.  So save the best sig you make until then!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Mine's not up there... and I submitted it... it was one of the first ones submitted in the thread...


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mine's not up there... and I submitted it... it was one of the first ones submitted in the thread...


  
:blink:			 Wait.... in the thread?!!!
I am soooooooooooooooo sorry, I did say to PM it, but I  was putting ones up from the end of the thread i must have forgot to look towards the beginning.  I am sorry, do you want me to put it up still or hold off for now?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Meh, don't worry about it.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

I hope everyone is voting.... there are like 23 people on right now     

Oh wait... there are like 41 votes... I allow 2 per person... and not everyone used 2.... so may be we are close to done...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 21, 2006)

yay 2 votes...even though I know who voted for my sig......


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> yay 2 votes...even though I know who voted for my sig......


 Hmm...   
-_-			 

(I'm pretty sure I know who voted for mine as well...)


----------



## JJRamone2 (Dec 21, 2006)

please someone vote for me ONE MORE TIME.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 21, 2006)

I wouldve if I didnt altready vote JJ.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 21, 2006)

i... need... 1... more... vote to get tied in 3rd


----------



## Fanghorn (Dec 21, 2006)

Gah, how do I use my second vote?  >_<


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Gah, how do I use my second vote?  >_<


 if u did one already you voided ur second vote


----------



## Fanghorn (Dec 21, 2006)

Darn.....Just darn. 

I need to help out meh friend.


----------



## Kiba (Dec 21, 2006)

JJ's is pretty cool


----------



## JJRamone2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Kiba said:
			
		

> JJ's is pretty cool


 THANK YOU! *many hugs*


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

gah I need one vote as well to get tied at third...

And it appears JJ and Shadow Link are tied up at 1st


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 22, 2006)

oooo now we have a 3 way tie for third, and a tie for first!


----------



## ƒish (Dec 22, 2006)

I voted JJ's and Dragons (love the transparency)

Even though I dislike Toonami with a passion, it's still a good sig. : o


----------



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow, this is suspenseful.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Dec 22, 2006)

My seconded vote would have been for JJ had I used it.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> My seconded vote would have been for JJ had I used it.


 Yeah, me and him are pretty even now.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 22, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ƒish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If that was possible =P


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 22, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it? I voted for myself and JJ... [/quote]
 It's not... but I voted for myself and jj too.


----------



## Jtcuth48 (Dec 22, 2006)

That was hard, but I did it! :yes:


----------



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2006)

Who'd you vote for, cause it wasn't me or jj....


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 23, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Who'd you vote for, cause it wasn't me or jj.... [/quote]
 He voted for Sporge and ZF >:|


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 23, 2006)

Go Gengar! :dance: Crud didn't see the second vote thing. I'd vote for Sporge.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 24, 2006)

WTH!
Who keeps on voting for Sporge?


----------



## SL92 (Dec 25, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> WTH!
> Who keeps on voting for Sporge?


 Actually, each person votes twice, you can't have someone keep voting for him.

Unless some n00b keeps making alternate accounts.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 25, 2006)

Well that is not me


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 25, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> WTH!
> Who keeps on voting for Sporge?


Actually, each person votes twice, you can't have someone keep voting for him.

Unless some n00b keeps making alternate accounts.
 [/quote]
 Thats a good idea....


----------



## Ascendancy (Dec 27, 2006)

I forget the usernames, but I voted for the Toonami and Golbat, they really stood out to me.


----------



## Nate (Dec 27, 2006)

Ascendancy said:
			
		

> I forget the usernames, but I voted for the Toonami and Golbat, they really stood out to me.


 The Golbat was mine. Thanks. =D


----------



## Ascendancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Hah, yea it's really cool.

Question, why did you do the sig so small?


----------



## Kiro (Dec 29, 2006)

Shadowlink did a really good job on his.  It's also one of the biggest.  However the tonami one is nice too.  I just think that it could use a better border.    			   Very nice everyone!


----------



## JJRamone2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Kiro said:
			
		

> Shadow]
> darn, you could have voted for both of us, eh?


----------



## Kiro (Dec 29, 2006)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Kiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2006)

I should get thinking-outside the box points...     

Im in third place. w00t


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok as I said on the first page this will end tomorrow.  WHENEVER I FEEL LIKE IT! Since I didn't specify a time, but awards will be announced if not passed out tomorrow.  

In case of a tie, both people tied get it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Ok as I said on the first page this will end tomorrow.  WHENEVER I FEEL LIKE IT! Since I didn't specify a time, but awards will be announced if not passed out tomorrow.
> 
> In case of a tie, both people tied get it.


 So...
There's 2 tied for 1st
1 for second.
and Me for third.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 29, 2006)

ummm...... I'll need to go to the jury on that one....


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 30, 2006)

What is the prize for second last .


----------



## Ascendancy (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh I didn't know there were prizes!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 30, 2006)

Ascendancy said:
			
		

> Oh I didn't know there were prizes!


 You have to get in the top 3 for prizes    			 I was just kidding before .


----------



## MushroomBoy (Dec 30, 2006)

i like the golbat and the toonami ones. they are awesome stuffs! :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Nate (Dec 30, 2006)

MushroomBoy said:
			
		

> i like the golbat and the toonami ones. they are awesome stuffs! :gyroidsurprised:


 Thanks. The Golbat one's mine. =D


----------



## JJRamone2 (Dec 30, 2006)

okay so who won and when do we get our prisez?


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 30, 2006)

OK THIS IS DONE!!
No more voting will be counted.

First place is a tie between JJ and Shadow link at 12 votes!

And next down the line is... well mine with 7 votes    			  so that takes third place.  There was quite a gap between the top and everyone else though, After me was Dragonflamez sig with 6 votes.  Very close race for third though.

I will have the Ultimate sig gallery up tomorrow and will get the bells passed out today.

For the rank, Both of you at the top will get to choose your own if yo want, however it has to be art related!  Please PM me with what you want to be named!  :lol: 

I'll see all of you next month with the January sig contest.  The entries will be due on the 20th once again and the poll will be up from the 20th to the 30th just like this one was.

Great work everyone, and please participate next month!


----------



## SL92 (Dec 30, 2006)

:gyroidcircle: 



Yeah   
^_^


----------

